# My lazy Cat! I think?



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

He looks like he's dead or dying, but he's not. I guess he's just recectly found this hole that he likes but can only fit sideways like this. Funny thing is, he'll sit like that for 8-10 hours. And when I turn the lights on in the morning, he's swimming around like normal, and appears to be eating. Tell me if any of you have seen any of your cats sit like this, for hours on end. I didn't think they did.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha, man that's crazy. Hopefully he doesn't get stuck.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Not seen my cat do that but have seen it burying its head.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

is that a raphael cat.. if so.. i had one and gave it away .. the thing was useless wouldnt work and ALWAYS stayed hid if a place to do so.. mine would lay the same way when (i know i know) I had a pirate ship in my tank a year ago he would hide in the sails backwards?!?! dumb fish :wink:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Be careful as he grows, he can get and quite possibly will get stuck. Lots of people lose catfish due to getting stuck in rockwork/artifical decorations.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

<<<agreed i had to give mine away , his fin spines would get stuck and there would be literally weeks without seeing him.. stayed hid for months once and came out with milky/blind looking eyes!!!! where he hadnt seen the light of day... georgeous fish but ugghh mine was useless


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They are great cleaners for medium and larger sized cichlids though. Always kept my tank spotless.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

really ,, ?raphael? hmm i never saw mine do c r a p ... pun intended


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I never saw him clean, but when the lights when off there was food on the gravel, and when the lights came on there was none after adding the raphaels ... :lol:


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

My syno ocelifer is superb at cleaning the waste in my tank. Comes out of his/her cave day and night, mostly at night.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumb: yes synos are great doody eaters.. but we were talking raphs


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I know but still a bottom cleaner


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

has their been any trouble with your raph discoloring in his stripe??? mine would turn from yellow to an almost white hue and i would literally have to force, scrape, shake him out of his hidey holes and get his color back


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

jfly said:


> has their been any trouble with your raph discoloring in his stripe??? mine would turn from yellow to an almost white hue and i would literally have to force, scrape, shake him out of his hidey holes and get his color back


Nah, no coloring issues as of yet. I've had him for a long time now. I've never seen him get stuck though forutunately. He does come out from time to time during the day, and comes out lots at night which is mainly what I'm worried about.


----------



## BloodyBandage (Feb 19, 2009)

funny that it got into that tight spot..guess he wanted some privacy


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Be careful as he grows, he can get and quite possibly will get stuck. Lots of people lose catfish due to getting stuck in rockwork/artifical decorations.


Yeah I wasn't joking....those fins are like barbs on a fish hook. He may at some point be unable to back out.

Either way, great bottom scavengers IME.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

My raph turns over and goes belly up ((not dead)) to be able to wedges himself under a rock that he loves.


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

Desi<3 said:


> My raph turns over and goes belly up ((not dead)) to be able to wedges himself under a rock that he loves.


Well that's good to hear. I just had never seen him do that in the 6 years that I've had him. But I guess when I switched these up a little in the tank, he found himself a new preference, lol.


----------

